
Fizz – experimental language and runtime environment - ashitlerferad
http://f1zz.org/
======
qop
Embarrassed question, but where is the code for this? I didn't see a github
link or anything. Is it fast? These examples don't really mean much to me if
they took several seconds to run, prolog can do most of this already, and its
ridiculously fast.

~~~
CocoaGeek
hey (author here), so the code isn't available as I haven't decided to open
source it or not yet. You are correct to point out that it's a LOT slower than
more traditional Prolog due, in part, to a different architecture.

~~~
armitron
Prolog has better (simpler, more readable) and more uniform syntax too.

I don't see how yours is an improvement.

~~~
vanderZwan
I have no stake in the language, but that's not exactly a claim backed up by
any arguments.

------
IncRnd
The webpage looks really good, and the description of fizz sounds great.

On the other hand, the name "fizz" is somewhat tonedeaf, reminding me of
fizzbuzz. Fizz, the language, may overcome the name reuse on its own merits,
if people like fizz well enough. The going may be a bit tough until then,
however.

~~~
hajile
Fizz is a bit of a buzz kill.

~~~
IncRnd
Yea, but only a third of the time, give or take.

------
reificator
The title is fairly generic so here's the description from their homepage:

> _fizz is an experimental language and runtime environment for the
> exploration of cognitive architectures and combined Machine Learning (ML)
> and Machine Reasoning (MR) solutions. It is based primarily on symbolic
> programming and fuzzy formal logic and it features a distributed
> (eventually), concurrent, asynchronous and responsive inference engine._

------
bstrom
i love the design of this site.

~~~
vanderZwan
To look at? Sure. To _use?_

\- giving the letters low contrast colours might be all the rage, but it is a
lot more straining to read than something with a decent contrast, especially
with a thin font like this one

\- the CSS uses pixel sizes, and the default zoom level makes it so tiny that
it is practically unreadable on full HD without zooming in 200%

\- The combination of a mono font and not using of different sizes, bolding,
italics, etc gives each string of characters practically equal weight. The
lack of visual weight means there is almost no visual help to guide the eye
across the page.

\- Similarly, a bit more line-height would give the individual lines a lot
more room to breathe, making it much easier to read

~~~
aarpmcgee
it looks cool, is unique, is memorable, reminds me of when the internet was
fun

